# set up Epson Stylus Pro 4880 as hybrid sublimation and eco solvent inks



## sapience (Sep 25, 2010)

Hope I can get an answer here as I've been searching the web all over the place with no results.

I have an epson stylus pro 4880 that I haven't set up yet. What I really want to do is to set it up as a hybrid with sublimation ink on one side and eco-solvent ink on the other side.

Has anyone done this successfully? Where do you get your ink? Will I need multi-rip software, or something else??

I would really like to get into digital printing using eco-solvent ink as you can print on so many more types of materials. But, I don't have the money to buy a Roland Versa Cam right now... I figure I could invest in a smaller plotter/cutter and use the epson to print the transfers...but I also want to still use the other half for sublimation....

Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

The use of eco-solvent inks into an Epson 4880 will cause parts to go bad pretty quickly because of how the inks are made. Roland, Mutoh and Mimaki modify the printers in order to handle the eco-solvent inks. In addition, you would have to do extensive testing to make sure that the mixing of the sublimation inks and eco-solvent inks into the same capping station does not have a chemical reaction that would lead to additional issues. Since several of the eco-solvent ink manufacturers change their ink formulas regularly, you will have to do this testing frequently.

For these reason, we have never created profiles for eco-solvent inks for MultiRIP Hybrid RIP. We only use waterbased inks. So I would not recommend doing this.

Best of luck with your research and testing,

Mark


----------



## sapience (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply. I appreciate it very much


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

DAGuide said:


> The use of eco-solvent inks into an Epson 4880 will cause parts to go bad pretty quickly because of how the inks are made. Roland, Mutoh and Mimaki modify the printers in order to handle the eco-solvent inks. In addition, you would have to do extensive testing to make sure that the mixing of the sublimation inks and eco-solvent inks into the same capping station does not have a chemical reaction that would lead to additional issues. Since several of the eco-solvent ink manufacturers change their ink formulas regularly, you will have to do this testing frequently.
> 
> For these reason, we have never created profiles for eco-solvent inks for MultiRIP Hybrid RIP. We only use waterbased inks. So I would not recommend doing this.
> 
> ...


Not technical so could explain in non techie terms what Mutoh or others do to modify the printers based on what type of ink one uses?


----------



## GraphixGuys (Jan 16, 2012)

Riderz Ready said:


> Not technical so could explain in non techie terms what Mutoh or others do to modify the printers based on what type of ink one uses?


Eco solvent inks are corrosive. If you put your inks into a plastic cup it will melt the cup.

Mutoh modifies the capping stations and other parts with resistant plastics.

Also consider this. Eco inks are expensive and Sub inks are really expensive. Just to fill your printer you are looking at 2k.

The ink consistancies are completly different as well. This would cause alot if printhead issues.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

sapience said:


> Hope I can get an answer here as I've been searching the web all over the place with no results.
> 
> I have an epson stylus pro 4880 that I haven't set up yet. What I really want to do is to set it up as a hybrid with sublimation ink on one side and eco-solvent ink on the other side.
> 
> ...


 
Just hit me but if I remember correctly the 48XX has long ink lines like wide format printers thus you would have to flush the printer everytime you switched inks - that would be very cost prohibitive.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

The OP was talking about using four ink channels with dye sub inks and four ink channels with another ink. So it would not require the flushing of the ink lines. This has been done since 2006 and is called a hybrid printer. 

However... and as stated above, the use of eco-solvent inks will cause damage to a standard 4880 printer. Authorized modifiers (Mutoh, Roland, Mimaki) replace the ink lines with what I have been told are special silicone lines and the capping station has been completely modified as well to handle the harsh chemicals in the eco-solvent inks. (These chemicals are needed to print on more substrates than what we can do with dye or pigment waterbased inks.) I was told by one tech that the print heads are different as well, but I have yet to be able to confirm the accuracy of this.

Hope this clarifies things.

Mark


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Riderz Ready said:


> Just hit me but if I remember correctly the 48XX has long ink lines like wide format printers thus you would have to flush the printer everytime you switched inks - that would be very cost prohibitive.


That is correct. On my 4880 when I first installed the 110 mL carts it took half the carts to fill the ink lines ... or 55 mL x8 colors. So if the printer has to be "purged" would be whatever the inks cost per mL x 55 x 8.


----------



## danielschelin (Apr 1, 2011)

Solvent and water inks do not mix well with each other. Because the 4880 printer shares a capping station with all ink channels the water and solvent inks will mix together in the cap, clogging the head. Solvent resistant parts can always be bought and you could modify a printer to use solvent inks (although expensive), but not a combination of two chemically incompatible inks.


----------



## mm.devine (Dec 12, 2010)

I have just inherited a 4880 and now I am afraid of it!!!! I was just going to use it to print my positives.


----------



## HardEdge (Oct 19, 2012)

Michelle, I have the 4880. One side is set up with 4 blacks for film, and the other is set up for dye sub transfers. Works great. A few lessons learned, but a cost effective set up vs having two machines. We use bulk system on both sides. Much cheaper than cartridges.


----------



## HardEdge (Oct 19, 2012)

Not Eco solvent Michelle. Both sides are dye based, so no issues with capping stations.


----------



## mm.devine (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks Jeff. This printer has not been used for 16 months. The gentleman who owned it passed away and it has just sat all this time. I am going to look at it tomorrow. I will probably keep your name REALLY close by!


----------



## danielschelin (Apr 1, 2011)

Michelle. Its best to run cleaning solution through the entire printer before installing inks. Are Epson inks currently in the machine? I service Epson printers all the time and sitting is never good for a machine.


----------



## mm.devine (Dec 12, 2010)

I believe there is ink in it. The cartridges are still in both sides. Where can I buy cleaner locally? If you are going to be around tomorrow can I ask you a few (or a lot) questions?


----------



## danielschelin (Apr 1, 2011)

mm.devine said:


> I believe there is ink in it. The cartridges are still in both sides. Where can I buy cleaner locally? If you are going to be around tomorrow can I ask you a few (or a lot) questions?


I'll headed out to service an Epson GS6000 printer but you're welcome to give me a call. I'll answer if I'm able. I'm not sure where you're located and whether you have local suppliers to you for cleaner. Lift up the lid on the Epson and you should be able to tell if there is ink in the lines.

Daniel Schelin
Digitally Driven, LLC
702-234-3178


----------



## mm.devine (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks Dan. I am really not sure I want to tackle this myself. The printer is giving me an service code 0001001D. I think this has to do with the carriage. Too bad you are not a little further North (Montana) as I would have you come take a look. ( I am at a standstill.


----------



## ozrehber (Apr 19, 2013)

Hee guys.I just bougt a modified 4880 dtg second hand printer.Brand isTexjet.can you guys give me the advice about which brand of pigment ink I should use to direct t shirt printing.


----------

